# Good 60+" RPTV for both HDTV and SDTV



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

I've got a couple of HDTV's (Panasonic 50" plasma and Samsung 67" DLP), but neither of them have as good a picture when watching SDTV as my old 53" Sony XBR (tube-based RPTV).

Wife still watches several SDTV-only channels; and we have a large collection of DVD's that we have no plans to replace with HD DVD's. So I'm looking for a TV to replace the old Sony with that has not only a good HD picture, but also an excellent picture when displaying SDTV and 480p material (DVD's).

Have been considering a few models ranging from 52" (Sharp Aquos LCD flat panel) to 70" (a couple different models), but would like to get feedback on what sets others have that work well with SDTV and 480p sources.

... I'm especially interested in how well LCOS displays perform in this regard (Sony's SXRD and JVC's D-ILA).


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

FWIW, I bought a Sony KDF-E50A10 (50" LCD RPTV) last year and I've been very pleased with how it handles SDTV and upscales my relatively old Toshiba DVD player (480i output over component - it's not even progressive scan). We watch various cable shows such as the Monk and Battlestar Galactica which are SDTV. Although the bigger screen and the necessary conversion amplifies the limitation of SDTV, I (nor my wife) find it at all objectionable. In fact, for BSG which is shown in 16:9, even zooming it to fill the screen is acceptable.

The analogous LCD RPTV model this year is called the KDF-50E2000.
But they also have SXRD versions (KDF-<size>A2000). I really like the SXRD technology and if I was looking for a TV this year would be seriously considering Sony's A2000 line (KDF-60A2000 is the 60" version).

If you can, find a store that let's you switch to standard feeds. I did when shopping for my A10 and I was surprised at how bad some TVs handled the SD feeds. In fact it was Sony's better (if not perfect) handling of SDTV that really sold me on the set.


Mitch


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

Mitch -- I also like the LCOS technology; and based on your comments about the Sony's (and the fact that we've had GREAT PQ with our Sony 53" XBR for 9 years) I'm definitely going to insist on seeing some standard feeds on them in the stores. I'd love to get the 60" XBR, but our max width is 63.5", and the XBR exceeds that in the 60" size, so I'll have to limit my looking to the KDS60A2000. The JVC D-ILA LCOS sets aren't as wide --> the 61" set isn't any wide than the Sony A2000 60"; and the 70" JVC ALMOST (what a nasty word) fits in our 63.5" !! (it's 0.6 inch too wide !!)


----------

